# za moudrým bláznem



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, editorial v magazínu Respekt nese název: Za moudrým bláznem. Nerozumím názvu. Co skrývá název? Je to nějaký idiom? Děkuji.


----------



## kirmakX6on

moudrý blázen není žádný idiom....je to v podstatě nesmysl, přesněji řečeno jde asi o oxymorón, tj. _*umělecký* jazykový prostředek spočívající ve spojení slov, jejichž významy si navzájem odporují_ -- stejně jak třeba z básně K. H. Máchy zprofanovanej oxymorón "mrtvé milenky cit" (když je někdo mrvej, nemůže mít cit, že...nicméně to je umění, tam logika moc nepatří..). Jinými slovy, pokud znáš význam slova "moudrý" a význam slova "blázen", potom věz, že ve spojení "moudrý blázen" se význam těch jednotlivých slov nijak nemění a to spojení jako celek žádnej speciální odlišnej význam nemá.

Obsah toho editorialu však vysvětluje, co je myšleno tím na prvním pohled nesmyslným spojením "moudrý blázen". Oním moudrým bláznem je v tom textu myšlen Švejk..dokonce je to tam explicitně napsáno (je vidět, že jsi ten editorial nečet , jen tě asi zaujal ten nadpis...). Švejk je hlavní hrdina světoznámého (málokteré české dílo bylo přeloženo do 54 jazyků...) humoristického románu "Osudy dobrého vojáka Švejka za světové války". Jde o to, že Švejk se choval tak podivným způsobem, že jsi nevěděl, co si o něm máš myslet -- zda je tak chytrý nebo tak blbý..nebo něco jiného. 

Mimochodem film "Dobrý voják Švejk" vřele doporučuju http://www.csfd.cz/film/8668-dobry-vojak-svejk/, je to zábavná komedie celkem věrně natočená podle toho románu.


----------



## slavic_one

Pro mě spojení "moudrý blázen" není oxymoron, ale to už je off-topic. V tom názvu je to asi myšleno, že za moudrým se skrývá blázen.


----------



## Encolpius

Děkuji za rychlou a skvělou reakci. Já jsem bohužel ten název vnímal nějak jinak. Nevím, co mě napadlo.  Asi jsem byl unavený. Vnímal jsem to jako dvě podstatná jména moudrý + blázen...Jako přivlastňovací spojení je to logické.... napadlo mě spojení typu: pro dobrotu na žebrotu...znělo to prostě jako idiom...


----------



## littledogboy

slavic_one said:


> V tom názvu je to asi myšleno, že za moudrým se skrývá blázen.



Hmm, a ne naopak?

Jinak to je imperativ, podle mě...


----------



## kirmakX6on

littledogboy said:


> Jinak to je imperativ, podle mě...


tomu nerozumím --- imperativ je rozkazovací způsob..


----------



## bibax

Moudrý blázen je zavedený výraz. Typickými představiteli jsou Paleček, Enšpígl, Nasredin, ...

Najdi si googlem "wise fool" a najdeš mnoho odkazů i heslo ve Wikipaedii.

Nebo zkus "Shakespearean fool", vypadne ti celý zástup moudrých bláznů.


----------



## littledogboy

kirmakX6on said:


> tomu nerozumím --- imperativ je rozkazovací způsob..



a taky elipsa


----------



## slavic_one

littledogboy said:


> Hmm, a ne naopak?
> 
> Jinak to je imperativ, podle mě...



Ani ne.


----------



## littledogboy

Když to teda musíte mít doslova: titulek _Za moudrým bláznem_ je elipsa věty _[Vydejme se] za moudrým bláznem!_ tedy _Pojďme společně pátrat, kdo byl ten moudrý člověk pod maskou hlupáka!_ (ať už tím myslí Švejka nebo Haška)


----------



## slavic_one

Vlastně asi máš pravdu ohledně významu věty. Já jsem se poněkud spletl. Moje vysvětlení by bylo, kdyby tam psalo "Za moudrým blázen".


----------



## bibax

Nebo taky ne. Může to znamenat: _Vydali jsme se (konkrétně kolega Nezbeda) za moudrým bláznem (a vy si teď o tom můžete přečíst)_.


----------



## kirmakX6on

edit - obsah příspěvku smazán --- omylem jsem ho totiž poslal 2x (tj. viz můj následující příspěvek, za tento se omlouvám)


----------



## kirmakX6on

littledogboy said:


> Když to teda musíte mít doslova: titulek _Za moudrým bláznem_ je elipsa věty _[Vydejme se] za moudrým bláznem!_ tedy _Pojďme společně pátrat, kdo byl ten moudrý člověk pod maskou hlupáka!_ (ať už tím myslí Švejka nebo Haška)





bibax said:


> Nebo taky ne. Může to znamenat: _Vydali jsme se (konkrétně kolega Nezbeda) za moudrým bláznem (a vy si teď o tom můžete přečíst)_.


co to přesně znamenalo, ví jen autor sám...

důležité je to, že ve spisovné, hovorové ani obecné češtině pojem "moudrý blázen" neexistuje a nemá žádný jednoznačný význam.

Samozřejmě, v určitých situacích můžou lidi použít neexistující pojmy či sousloví, které ale cosi naznačují, nějak na čtenáře působí, vyvolávají nějaký dojem, vzbuzují zvědavost... Není ale pravda, že "za moudrým bláznem" znamená něco konkrétního, co by každý Čech chápal a rozuměl tomu.


----------



## bibax

*Moudrý blázen* (wise fool) je literární archetyp. Je to zavedený výraz (set expression, phraseme). Jasně, že tomu každý Čech nerozumí. Málokterý Čech je totiž intelektuál zběhlý v literatuře, že.

_"There's this literary archetype of the *wise fool*, which is a character who seems crazy to everybody else in the story, and sometimes to the reader, too, but who actually has a better idea than anyone about what's going on."_


----------



## kirmakX6on

bibax said:


> *Moudrý blázen* (wise fool) je literární archetyp. Je to zavedený výraz (set expression, phraseme). Jasně, že tomu každý Čech nerozumí. Málokterý Čech je totiž intelektuál zběhlý v literatuře, že.
> 
> _"There's this literary archetype of the *wise fool*, which is a character who seems crazy to everybody else in the story, and sometimes to the reader, too, but who actually has a better idea than anyone about what's going on."_


ok, asi máš pravdu


----------



## MikeLynn

Když jsem četl příspěvky, tak jsem si kromě Švejka a podobně vzpomněl na Bláznovu moudrost (Lion Feuchtwanger) a když jsem se podival na Net, tak německy je ten nazev _Narrenweisheit_ a v angličtině tomu říkají '_Tis folly to be wise._


----------



## Tchesko

Také připomeňme *Chválu bláznivosti* / *Chválu bláznovství *od Erasma Rotterdamského...


----------

